# Install older versions of Adobe products straight from Creative Cloud Desktop



## clee01l (May 29, 2014)

The Latest release of the Creative Cloud Desktop  says that I now can install older versions of Adobe products


> You can now install older versions of Adobe products straight from Creative Cloud Desktop. These are installed side-by-side with existing versions.


How do I go about doing this?  I would like to fall back to LR5.3 since there is a significant bug with refreshing the image on the secondary display that only showed up in 5.4


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 29, 2014)

There's supposed to be a menu on the install button now, although I'm not seeing it yet.  http://www.popphoto.com/gear/2014/05/new-adobe-creative-cloud-feature-lets-you-install-old-versions

I'm not sure whether it applies to LR though - have you tried installing from the normal download for now?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 29, 2014)

I managed to update the CC Desktop app this morning, not without a lot of issues which eventually involved running the CC Cleaner App and re-installing the CC Desktop app, which in turn meant I had to reinstall PSCC and Bridge CC (haven't done LR yet) even though they were still installed....but the new CC Desktop refused to "see" them.

Enough of that....you'll see from the attached screenshot that you have to filter under the "Find New Apps" option, select "Previous Version" and the list will be updated to show which for apps a "previous version" can be downloaded and installed. But in terms of Lightroom, it would seem "previous version" means "previous full version" (i.e. LR4.4), not "previous dot release of the currently installed full version". Sorry....


----------



## clee01l (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Jim I did not note the options on the Finds New App section If you will note on Mine, I show LR as installed along with PSCC and Bridge but there is no option listed under previous version for Lightroom.   And As for installing LR5.3 manually, I can't find a link at Adobe for 5.3 to do this.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 30, 2014)

Interesting. So this morning I installed Lightroom 5 via the CC desktop app, after which the LR4 option from my screenshot disappeared from the "Previous Version" filter, i.e. as per Clee's screenshot there is no possibility of installing LR4 once LR5 has been installed. Although this is contra to what is indicated in the release notes for the update, it does make some sense to me....after all as the LR5 catalog isn't backwards compatible with previous versions, in most cases there would be little point (and plenty of frustration) if this update allowed LR4 to be installed *after *LR5 had been installed. Sure, there will be some (a few?) users where it could be useful, but not at all after LR5 has been in use for a period of time.

What I didn't try (because there's only so much uninstalling/reinstalling I have the time for), was to install that previous version first (i.e. before I installed LR5), to see if installing LR5 was still a subsequent option (which of course it should be)......in which case the "value" of this new feature, specifically for existing LR4 Lightroom users considering the Photography CC bundle, is that they would appear to have the option to subscribe to get the PS benefits *without* having to upgrade to LR5. *It's just a pity that the release notes don't actually make that clear.*


----------



## clee01l (Jun 1, 2014)

And the mystery Continues... Today the Desktop App shows no version of LR as an installed app or as  an item on the pick list below the installed apps  This is the same on two different computers.  Yet the Home page history says that I installed LR 53 days ago. It appears now that I could not install any version of LR from the CC Desktop app.   I do wish Adobe would tell us what they are doing and planning to do with the CC Desktop app.  

This Link On my Adobe CC Web "Downloads" page has a link for LR5.4 and LR4.4  No other versions are available.  I would like version 5.3  Why can't I find it?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 3, 2014)

This one? http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/thankyou.jsp?ftpID=5692&fileID=5704


----------



## clee01l (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks, Victoria. That was the link I wanted.  I fear that my 5.4 catalog is not going to be accepted by LR 5.3 and I'll be stuck with LR5.4 like it or not. 

The remaining unanswered question is where did my LR App go in the Creative Cloud Desktop listing of my subscribed apps?  I'm rather disgruntled that Adobe automatically updated my LR to 5.4 via the CC Desktop and I'm stuck with the new features and bugs whether I want them or not.  
I think the failure to refresh the secondary screen with a clear, sharp image is a pretty significant bug.  Given the choice between 5.3 that did not have this bug and having the interface for LR mobile which I will never use should have been an optional update.  Two months have gone by since I was updated to 5.4 perhaps to far gone to recover.


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 3, 2014)

Does this mean that earlier versions of Photoshop can be actual purchased? Like in the good old days of owning the software?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 4, 2014)

No, it doesn't mean that. It means that for existing CC subscribers a new feature has been added to allow certain previous versions to be installed alongside the current version. For Photoshop, the current version is 14.2, and this new feature allows version 13.0 (aka CS6) and/or version 14.0 to be additionally installed.


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 4, 2014)

Jim, wasn't CS6 a stand alone version though?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes it was, and as far as I know it still might be available to buy. But CC subscribers can now get it for free.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 4, 2014)

clee01l said:


> I fear that my 5.4 catalog is not going to be accepted by LR 5.3 and I'll be stuck with LR5.4 like it or not.



It should be fine.  I regularly switch the same test catalog back and forth between all 5.x versions.

The updates shouldn't install automatically (last time I checked, anyway). The menubar icon changes color and then you have to give it permission to update.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 4, 2014)

clee01l said:


> The remaining unanswered question is where did my LR App go in the Creative Cloud Desktop listing of my subscribed apps?



Hi Cletus,

I have noticed this also. I have found that if I quit and restart the CC application Lightroom will reappear in the applications list. I havn't paid it too much mind since I am purchased the standalone Lightroom and never installed it as a CC component. 

-louie


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2014)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Cletus,
> 
> I have noticed this also. I have found that if I quit and restart the CC application Lightroom will reappear in the applications list. I havn't paid it too much mind since I am purchased the standalone Lightroom and never installed it as a CC component.
> 
> -louie


Thanks Louie.  That worked.  I too have a perpetual license to 5.x but at some point Adobe will release a LR6 and this will only be available to me _at no additional cost_ with the subscription and the CC Desktop app.


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 5, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes it was, and as far as I know it still might be available to buy. But CC subscribers can now get it for free.



What happens if you then drop the subscription?  Does it stop working?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 5, 2014)

Jack Henry said:


> What happens if you then drop the subscription?  Does it stop working?


Yes, E.T. has to phone home every thirty days or so.  
Apparently the only valid versions of Photoshop available for D/L through the Creative Cloud Desktop are subscription versions of Photoshop (CS6 & PSCC). I don't have any available versions of Lightroom listed in my CC Desktop version to install.


----------

